# Clean install of Linux



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a computer that I want to install Linux to. It will be the only OS on this computer. I have never used it before so this is all new to me. I have 3 disks here and am wondering which would be best? That is assuming that I have any clue as to what I am doing which I really don't, I have KNOPPIX-Computer First Aid, UBCD4Win, and Kaspersky Rescue Disk. Will any of these help me wipe the info from the HD so I can install Linux?

I am installing it to a SONY, Intel Pentium 4HT, 2800 MHz (14x200) w/1024 MB (DDR SDRAM) with a 111GB HD. if that helps.

Thanks for any advice.
Peg


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Many Linux distributions include Gparted or another application that you can use to partition and format a disk.

But maybe I misunderstood your purpose; are you looking for a way to securely wipe sensitive data from the hard drive?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I think he just wants to remove his current OS.

When installing Linux, it should ask you if you want to use the full disk or partition it. If you choose the full disk, it will remove the other OS for you.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, I just want to replace the old XP with Linux. There is no sensitive material to worry about.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Then there's nothing to worry about before installing Linux. On an old laptop I've installed Puppy, DSL, Xubuntu and VectorLinux and each .iso included something to partition/format as needed.


----------



## rob.rice (Apr 18, 2006)

just repartion the drive and what ever was there will be gone for ever
the file system will be destroyed making another file system on the partion will free up all
the space and scramble what ever was there so badly that no one will ever be able to recover whole files from it


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Since they won't recognize my drives, I can't repartition them. 

From posts I have found on the Ubuntu forum, I may have too many drives. I'm in the process of trying to delete all the files in one so I can delete the drive, but that is a problem for another post location.


----------

